# Recommendations on Foglight Bulbs?



## Assembler (Sep 7, 2003)

I'm in need of new foglight bulbs and would appreciate any recommendations. How about PIAA Xtreme White Plus H3 $64 for two or PIaa Star white H3 for 40 for two?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Unless you're going for some special look, just stick with something like Hella Xenon. Even Silverstars would be better.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

If you're looking to compliment your current headlights with MORE light then those FCS mentioned would be okay.

For a more practical use when driving through fog or in a snow storm, having a bulb that gives off a slight amber hue will do a better job for visibility and reduce glare back vs the super white xenon halogen styles. A standard Hella H3 will be fine. If you can find them locally, chances are you'd have to order them in, Philips WeatherVision also known as AllWeather would be a good choice.


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

I think Hella makes yellow H3s. I like contrast, so the yellow will not only look cool, but they will actually help in fog.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

PIAA would be nice, I have the X treme Whites in my car...but if you arent using PIAA headlights, well then your fogs are gonna be brighter than your heads.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Masa said:


> I think Hella makes yellow H3s. I like contrast, so the yellow will not only look cool, but they will actually help in fog.


Yes, they make them, and yes, they help in those situations.


----------



## Assembler (Sep 7, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestions, dudes. I'm going with some inexpensive yellow lights.


----------



## initial V (Aug 11, 2004)

i've installed xeon bulbs for my fog lights. it hasn't given me any problems yet. but my headlight bulbs r jus whacked.​


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

initial V said:


> i've installed xeon bulbs for my fog lights. it hasn't given me any problems yet. but my headlight bulbs r jus whacked.​


Wait, you have real Xenon HID fogs and normal halogen lights? Or are they just the "Xenon gas bulbs"...if so you are probably going to melt your wires.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

he's talking about blue tinted glass bulbs or silver stars. Me on the other case I have retrofitted HID's in my 87 300ZXT and they work great. Besides in fog. They suck. (6000K kit)


----------

